# Any fans of pro wrestling?



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

I had always wanted to post something like this, but never got around to it.  Seeing now that there is a serious thread regarding Bigfoot, I guess it shouldn't be looked at too strange if a grown man like me wants to talk "wrasslin" with other folks. Are there other fans here? Looks to me like it is going to be an interesting year for WWE. I am looking forward to how all the different storylines play out for Wrestlemania.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

I was a big WCW fan , still watch WWE and TNA sometimes


----------



## weekend angler (Dec 31, 2011)

I grew up watching Bobo Brazil and the Iron Sheik on World Wide Wrestling.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## spikeg79 (Jun 11, 2012)

I used to be a big fan up until the mid/late 2000's. Just don't dig the newer guys. Still watch Wrestlemania though when it comes out on DVD. Undertaker is my favorite  , has been since he first came to WWE although his stint in WCW was pretty good too. He probably would have made one hell of a NBA player though.


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

I loved it when i was a kid till about age 19 or so. I'm more into the mma stuff now. I still will pull up some old school pro wrestling stuff on you tube from time to time though.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I truly thought it was real when our family and relations would get together once a week back in the 50"s. Don Eagle, Gorgeous George, etc. would have us jumping and shouting while we watched the B&W 11" Admiral TV with the magnifying lens adapter.  Watched it until I was a teenager and got interested in boxing. Istill find it amusing and marvel at the physical brating those individuals take.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Call me a dirty old man but I tape it, fast forward to the "divas matches"-and drool!! Actually, too many story lines anymore! John Cena is cool but he seems to be bested by some of the least likelies! Cannot believe their atleticism though! Used to like to watch Triple H and Shawn Michaels but they are now retired! I am starting to get my fix with MMA fighting now-real men, less BS!!


----------



## postalhunter1 (Jun 5, 2010)

Me and the wife went this last Saturday and it was a fun hunt! She got her first deer so it was worth the hassles and drive. There was a couple things that "irked" me about the hunt. 
1. It didn't seem like it was managed very well. Our paperwork said to be at the gate by 6:00am and no later, or we would risk not being allowed. So, sure enough we everyone that was actually on time!! Sat at the gate till 6:40 before they even did anything with us?? 
2. 7:00am they moved us into a building where we finished some paperwork and were supposed to get a quick briefing on safety and procedures, but we sat there for another 30minutes waiting for all the "other" hunters who don't know how to show up on time......
3. 7:50am we finally get loaded on to army trucks to get dropped off at our hunting sectors. This is when our driver tells us we need to be at the road by 4:30pm to be picked up! Not on our way, not in the woods, at the road! And I'm thinking wow! So much for "prime time last hour" hunting. Gosh, I hate to complain! But after paying for the drawing, paying for our fingerprints, paying for our FBI background checks..... They could have had a little more urgency about getting & keeping you in the woods.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

I've tried to get into MMA but just can't find myself appreciating it. I used to love watching UFC way back when you would have fighters with different disciplines facing each other. It was more interesting for me that way. Anymore, I prefer my violence to be scripted.

Instead of just watching guys fight each other for fightings sake, I appreciate the storyline writing and interactions between multiple characters. For the people who don't watch pro wrestling because it is "fake", I am sorry but there is just no getting through to those people. If you don't get it, you don't get it. Not everything is for everyone.


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

Like a lot of folks, I watched WWF on tv growing up as a kid in the 1980's. As I grew up and went to high school I got out of it. Later on, I started watching it again with a friend who knew more about it, and I started appreciating the ring performance more. I had also spent time in management training for a local convenience store chain, and the store manager who was training me spent time when he was younger actually as a pro wrestler. I learned a lot from him about the business, which he still had connections to. He even gave me a heads up on an up and coming star in Louisville's OVW who he thought was going to be a big star named "The Prototype". Turned out he was right.

As it is now, I don't have a lot of guys to talk wrestling with. My 12 yr old son is learning, but he still is a little naive about the business and doesn't know nearly as much as he thinks he does. My hopes in starting this thread is to find if there are other people out there who watch on a regular basis.


----------



## bikerman67 (Apr 12, 2004)

still watch it now, but have to admit I liked it more when Mean gene was interviewing someone and a fight would start then.
Had to like the 4 horsemen


----------



## jt2 (Aug 14, 2012)

late 80's through early 90's was the goods. its been pretty much crap since then imho


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

weekend angler said:


> I grew up watching Bobo Brazil and the Iron Sheik on World Wide Wrestling.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Johnny Powers, Pompero Firpo, Haystacks Calhoon, the Sheik , Bulldog Brower, the Love Brothers and Jerry Lawler. What a hoot!--Tim


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

jt2 said:


> late 80's through early 90's was the goods. its been pretty much crap since then imho


jt2, It's always been crap. Little kids dreamed about their heros and villains, while dad sat on the sofa and snickerd.--Tim


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I always knew it was fake but have great memories of Grandpa saying, "this stuff is so fake, the screaming at the wrestler to kick out of the pin and proceed to list the best next move.

I really like MMA now. Have since UFC1. It's better than wrestling because it's real and it's better than boxing because it's a test of many skills of which boxing is only one.

Hate that Dana white is able to dictate so much but it's the best thing going for now!

A

Mr. A


----------



## jt2 (Aug 14, 2012)

Wow said:


> jt2, It's always been crap. Little kids dreamed about their heros and villains, while dad sat on the sofa and snickerd.--Tim


there was good points in the wwf.... ultimate warrior becoming the first double title holder, miss Elizabeth, the celebs that came out for wrestlmanias etc... Sgt Slaughter v. Iron Shek.. for kids at that time, it was awesome.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

No.



____________________


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Liked Andre the Giant (and he WAS 1 too !) and the "Royal Rumbles" other than that...


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

The Mighty Igor and the Gallagher Brothers... Bruno Samartino Johnie Powers


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

Soooooo.....

I am guessing that there are not that many people here who currently watch wrestling, and follow what is going on in the world of pro wrestling today... Well, I had to ask...


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Everything has it`s "season'...the newest "corriographed" show now is "The `REAL` Housewives of Beverly Hills". And Atlanta. And New York. And Dallas. And New Jersey. Still better by FAR than "Keeping Up With the Kardashions"..."Baggage" is by FAR better than unwillingly watching the "K"s... watching your arm shredded by a tree mulcher is by FAR better than unwillingly watching the "K"s. Even self immoliation with road flares inserted anally lit end 1st is by FAR better than suffering thru the "K"s...


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

Lowell H Turner said:


> Everything has it`s "season"...


That is probably one of my favorite things about watching WWE. There is no "season" for shows, no reruns. Every week it is a new show.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

E_Lin said:


> Soooooo.....
> 
> I am guessing that there are not that many people here who currently watch wrestling, and follow what is going on in the world of pro wrestling today... Well, I had to ask...



Or atleast willing to admit they like it


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

RiverWader said:


> Or atleast willing to admit they like it


But they are willing to admit not only believing in Bigfoot, but vociferously arguing in favor of its existence??? It's all good, though. I found a pro wrestling forum last night and started posting to it today. It seems a lot rougher and more unforgiving than the folks around here, so I'll be paying my dues for a while there. I was just hoping there would be more "local" people to talk some kayfabe.


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

So no smarks, then?


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

E_Lin said:


> But they are willing to admit not only believing in Bigfoot, but vociferously arguing in favor of its existence??? It's all good, though. I found a pro wrestling forum last night and started posting to it today. It seems a lot rougher and more unforgiving than the folks around here, so I'll be paying my dues for a while there. I was just hoping there would be more "local" people to talk some kayfabe.


I spotted Bigfoot in the stands!....................He said wrestling was fake. --Tim


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

They just announced the top 4 matches for wrestlemania, Its in New Jersey, My Wife has been trying to talk Me into going


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

monday night raw this past monday was good.. if it's boring i don't watch it
seems like vince has turned it into a circus it's PG now, i tried watching tna
i missed where the rock came out the match i saw was tables ladders match
with cm punk and ryback was good until the shield came along


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Raw will start to get really good in the next few weeks or so, With The Rock, HHH, Lesnar, and Undertakerall slated to return to continue their story lines for Royal Rumble and Wrestlemania


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

You mean pro gymnastics and showbiz don't you ?


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

Not a fan since i was a kid.. But ill admit they put on one hell of live show.. Went with a buddy to march raw..figured id hate it.. But 20 minutes in they had me cheering and pumped 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

trailbreaker said:


> it's PG now


There is some talk that may be changing soon. I hope so.



> i tried watching tna


I try to watch it too. I try really, really hard...
Doesn't always work...



> i missed where the rock came out


You blew it there. Rock threatened to slap the dead caterpiller off Cody Rhodes face. _Priceless_.



> the match i saw was tables ladders match with cm punk and ryback was good until the shield came along


I can't wait to find out what purpose the Shield serves. My money goes on they were hired by HHH and Stephanie. By Wrestlemania they will take out Vince and usher in a new "Attitude" era, run by HHH and Steph. At least that is what I am hoping.


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

Whaler said:


> You mean pro gymnastics and showbiz don't you ?


???

And your point is, what, exactly?


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

Had mixed feelings about Raw tonight.
On one hand, I was a little disappointed there weren't some more legends there, but I can understand with how the 1000th episode went. But no Stone Cold? That is still bothering me. He meant too much to the company for him not to be back in some way. Of course, for me, I am somewhat happy that he was not there to plant the seeds for an Austin/Punk feud that would culminate with a match at Wrestlemania. I want to see Punk vs Undertaker, with the "Streak" coming to an end. But I am in a minority there, apparently.

Based on the Cena/Ziggler cage match at the end of the show, it is becoming more and more apparent that the main event of Wrestlemania is going to be a rematch of Cena vs Rock, with Rock dropping the belt in a "passing the torch" type of match. I have mixed feelings. Rock may be the GOAT, but putting over Cena like that? Cena is already over, and I don't understand what is to be gained. Vince really needs to turn the reins over to HHH and Stephanie so the company can move forward. Hopefully the Shield is a sign of more things to come, with HHH pulling the strings...


----------



## spikeg79 (Jun 11, 2012)

E_Lin said:


> I want to see Punk vs Undertaker, with the "Streak" coming to an end. But I am in a minority there, apparently.


I seriously doubt Undertaker would let that puke stain end his Wrestlemania streak. It would have to be someone like Brock Lesnar, Big Show, Kane, The Rock, Khali or bring Batista back for ending the streak. Nobody is going to want CM Skunk :S beating the Undertaker @ Wrestlemania
Undertaker should have just retired after last year's Wrestlemania, let the streak stand @ 20-0. He's getting too old for that stuff.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

flair was funny... woooo woooo woooo
dropping an elbow on his jacket and the miz's on miz tv
chest chops to antonio someone a transformers board kevin nash showed up


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

spikeg79 said:


> It would have to be someone like Brock Lesnar, Big Show, Kane, The Rock, Khali or bring Batista back for ending the streak.


It would make no sense to have any of those end the streak. Having a "part-timer" just show up and end it cheapens it. And having an older guy with just a few years left would have almost the same effect. May as well have had HHH do it last year.


> Nobody is going to want CM Skunk :S beating the Undertaker @ Wrestlemania


CM Punk is the perfect choice. He has the credibility factor with his current title reign (fifth longest ever), and he is young enough to still benefit from having the torch passed to him. He is the best heel the company has, and the ego to justify wanting to end the streak just to tick off the fans. Plus, he is over enough with the fans that his career can survive burying the Dead Man.


> Undertaker should have just retired after last year's Wrestlemania, let the streak stand @ 20-0. He's getting too old for that stuff.


I will agree with that. However, it was the Undertaker who decided to come back for at least one more match. Of course you know Vince is not going to pass up that potential wad of cash. Having said that, the old rules goes you have to "go out on your back", and to me, having Taker just show up to tack on one more improbable win cheapens the streak. If there is going to be one more match, it has to be the one that ends the streak, and his career.


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

i liked it alot back in the day...i switched to wwf over wcw when sting started to be rare...i loved degeneration x, shawn michaels, undertaker, and all of those guys...pretty good entertainment


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

Flair on MizTv reminded me of the promo he did on WCW when he lost his mind, stripping down to his boxers and shoes in the middle of the ring, running the ropes and dropping the elbow on his clothes. Classic!

Looks like WWE is playing the coming feud between Miz and Antonio Cesaro. With Miz turning face, it looks like he may be the one who eventually takes the US belt from Cesaro. Word is that Vince is very high on Cesaro, and he will be one to watch this year. He is turning out to be much better than I originally thought he would be.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

people on this transformers board TFW 2005 wants to see sting vs undertaker.. i doubt if it will happen


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

trailbreaker said:


> people on this transformers board TFW 2005 wants to see sting vs undertaker.. i doubt if it will happen


That would be the dream match to end all matches. Sting is the only person in all of wrestling who could be justified to show up for one match only and end the streak. Doesn't look like he is leaving TNA though. Even if he did, there may not be enough time to sign him and promote the match, with WWE's current hiring freeze of TNA talent in place. It's a shame.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

E_Lin said:


> That would be the dream match to end all matches. Sting is the only person in all of wrestling who could be justified to show up for one match only and end the streak. Doesn't look like he is leaving TNA though. Even if he did, there may not be enough time to sign him and promote the match, with WWE's current hiring freeze of TNA talent in place. It's a shame.


it is a shame


----------



## spikeg79 (Jun 11, 2012)

I doubt Sting would ever leave TNA for WWE, he didn't when Flair asked him to come to WWE for his final Wrestlemania match and rumor has it Vince offered quite a sum of money for that. Someone @ WWE must have burned Sting's britches pretty bad  .

Even though he's probably on his way out of WWE it would be interesting to see Ted Dibiase jr end the Undertaker's streak since they had his dad introduce the Undertaker.


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

I had always heard Sting did not approve of WWE during the Attitude Era. Not sure I believe that, especially when you see how TNA runs their Impact shows. It probably is something personal with Vince.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

trailbreaker said:


> people on this transformers board TFW 2005 wants to see sting vs undertaker.. i doubt if it will happen


That is My dream match up, Sting is My Fav wrestler


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

"Superstars" this week could have been better, but I admit the match between Orton and Cesaro was alright. Cesaro gets better in the ring every time I see him. He is going to be interesting to watch for the next year. Good heel. Knows how to generate great heat, just by walking out there.

I was a little surprised to see Brad Maddox show up to do commentating with Cole. He looked pretty forced, and I guess that was the intention. I just don't know what to think of Maddox at this point. I have seen some of his work in NXT house shows, and he seems to know what he is doing, but in the WWE ring he keeps getting squashed. I would really hate to find out that *he* is behind the Shield, after all is said and done.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

eve left monday night... has vince lost his mind their hardly any diva's left


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

trailbreaker said:


> eve left monday night... has vince lost his mind their hardly any diva's left


Eve's contract ran out, and she decided not to renew. Apparently she is getting married to Rener Gracie, and is going to focus on her self defense courses for women. She doesn't need Vince to make a living.

I wish WWE would make up their mind what to do with their female wrestlers. What sucks is because of the hiring "freeze", they were unable to sign Velvet Sky, who has gone on record as saying she dreams of being in WWE. And Angelina Love is still not signed by anyone at this time. That would have been two great additions.

It also appears that TNA has released Rosita and Sarita, but right now it is hard to confirm if they were actually let go, because TNA has a history of taking wrestlers off their "active" roster, only to put them back on later.


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

A judge has dismissed TNA's lawsuit against the WWE as both parties have agreed to end it. Hopefully that will mean the hiring freeze will be coming to an end soon, and WWE will be able to bring in some fresh talent.


----------



## Fishinmagician (Jun 1, 2004)

I'm questioning where Big E Langston is going to play. Maybe against Ryback? Not sure. Got fouth row seats at the Wolstein in March. My kid loves this stuff. Hate to admit it, but have become somewhat addicted also.


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

Fishinmagician said:


> I'm questioning where Big E Langston is going to play. Maybe against Ryback? Not sure. Got fouth row seats at the Wolstein in March. My kid loves this stuff. Hate to admit it, but have become somewhat addicted also.


I am curious to see what, if anything comes from Big E having been smashed in the face by Ziggler with his MITB briefcase on Monday. Ziggler, AJ and Big E form a very unstable "stable". I see it falling apart pretty soon. Especially with Kaitlyn now being the Diva's champ, and a built in rivalry with AJ right there to be exploited.

Can you imagine a tag team of Big E and Ryback?
Good gawd ahmighty...


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

E_Lin said:


> A judge has dismissed TNA's lawsuit against the WWE as both parties have agreed to end it. Hopefully that will mean the hiring freeze will be coming to an end soon, and WWE will be able to bring in some fresh talent.


your right vince does need to bring in fresh talent


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

trailbreaker said:


> your right vince does need to bring in fresh talent


The Briscoes from ROH are getting another tryout with WWE. They are not exactly PG, but they would be great to add to the tag team division. A lot of fans compare them to early Dudley Boyz, but with ******* gimmick.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Not sure if this was posted yet, but this was funny as h*ll.


----------



## die4irish (Jun 8, 2004)

E_Lin said:


> Eve's contract ran out, and she decided not to renew. Apparently she is getting married to Rener Gracie, and is going to focus on her self defense courses for women. She doesn't need Vince to make a living.
> 
> I wish WWE would make up their mind what to do with their female wrestlers. What sucks is because of the hiring "freeze", they were unable to sign Velvet Sky, who has gone on record as saying she dreams of being in WWE. And Angelina Love is still not signed by anyone at this time. That would have been two great additions.
> 
> It also appears that TNA has released Rosita and Sarita, but right now it is hard to confirm if they were actually let go, because TNA has a history of taking wrestlers off their "active" roster, only to put them back on later.


HHH said a couple months ago that he wanted to focus on the tag team division and cut back on the diva's


----------



## spikeg79 (Jun 11, 2012)

JSykes3 said:


> Not sure if this was posted yet, but this was funny as h*ll.
> The Rock Sings To Vicki Guerrero 15 01 - YouTube


 she could barely keep a straight face at the end lol. 

One of the things I respect about Vince is him hiring her and giving her something to do after Eddie died to help support the family. He may paint himself to be an egotistical maniacal boss but the real Vince has a huge heart.


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

die4irish said:


> HHH said a couple months ago that he wanted to focus on the tag team division and cut back on the diva's


It's just too bad he hasn't actually focused on the tag team division, based on how it is currently going. Also interesting is that a few weeks ago WWE started doing surveys and focus groups to gauge what fans thought might improve the Diva's division.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

E_Lin said:


> Soooooo.....
> 
> I am guessing that there are not that many people here who currently watch wrestling, and follow what is going on in the world of pro wrestling today... Well, I had to ask...


The would be fans of wrestling today all watch Honey BooBoo.

I'm sure they would tell you that Honey Boo Boos mom would kick Stings butt.


----------



## spikeg79 (Jun 11, 2012)

Lundy said:


> The would be fans of wrestling today all watch Honey BooBoo.
> 
> I'm sure they would tell you that Honey Boo Boos mom would kick Stings butt.


Don't make us barf or worse yet go blind from even imagining let alone seeing that abomination of a woman in ring attire :bulgy-eyes:


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

Found this great article/interview with Antonio Cesaro. One of the brightest new stars of the WWE. He seems like your stereotypical "evil foreigner" at first, but the more I watch him work in the ring and outside of it, the more impressed I become.

http://blogs.phoenixnewtimes.com/jackalope/2013/01/wwe_superstar_antonio_cesaro_royal_rumble.php


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

the rock got jumped by the shield.. punk didn't look to good


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

Anything looked better than Cena's promo at the end of Raw. That was just downright painful to watch. Even my 12 yr old son, who is a Cena fan, thought it was lame.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

E_Lin said:


> Anything looked better than Cena's promo at the end of Raw. That was just downright painful to watch. Even my 12 yr old son, who is a Cena fan, thought it was lame.



Agreed, one of His worst ever. Anyone renting the Rumble this weekend?


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

Definitely watching the Royal Rumble this weekend. I refuse to miss that and Wrestlemania each year, even if I have to go somewhere to watch them. I remember one year me and a buddy from school went to a Hooters to watch a PPV. Can't remember which one. I remember wife not being pleased about it... At least I have found that the Buffalo WW place down the street carries every PPV, so in that way my marriage doesn't have to get into any trouble anymore...


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

E_Lin said:


> Definitely watching the Royal Rumble this weekend. I refuse to miss that and Wrestlemania each year, even if I have to go somewhere to watch them. I remember one year me and a buddy from school went to a Hooters to watch a PPV. Can't remember which one. I remember wife not being pleased about it... At least I have found that the Buffalo WW place down the street carries every PPV, so in that way my marriage doesn't have to get into any trouble anymore...


or sleep on the couch


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

seems like john morrison might be at the rumble
http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...letter&utm_medium=newsletter&utm_campaign=wwe


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

trailbreaker said:


> seems like john morrison might be at the rumble
> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...letter&utm_medium=newsletter&utm_campaign=wwe


They have been in talks with Morrison, MVP, Shelton Benjamin and a few other to come back to the company. Also been in talks with the Briscos from ROH


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

RiverWader said:


> They have been in talks with Morrison, MVP, Shelton Benjamin and a few other to come back to the company. Also been in talks with the Briscos from ROH


Shelton Benjamin is pretty much a lock, I would say at this point. He has already left ROH. WWE is being tight lipped, but he is obviously going to be one of the surprise entrants, probably sticking around for at least another year.

I would love to see Morrison back, and apparently he has been keeping his schedule open in case he is able to negotiate a contract and come back. As of the time I am writing this, there has been no confirmation from anybody, so I am hopeful.

MVP is also a possibility, but more of a longshot. At this point I would almost think it more likely he would go to TNA. But news on him has kind of dried up in the past few weeks, so I am intrigued.

As for the Briscoes, nothing has been finalized yet, but they would be a great addition to NXT and eventually to the WWE, assuming that WWE finally ditches the whole "PG" era of televised events. They don't have to resurrect the "Attitude Era", but guys like the Briscoes are better if they can really go off on folks and stick to their gimmick. Their promos are EPIC ******* fodder, and very smartly done considering their gimmick.


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

Really hyped up about the Royal Rumble tomorrow. Always one of my favorite matches of the year. At this time there are about 10 entrants not confirmed, so good job to WWE for keeping as tight a lid on it as they have, what with all the spoilers on the inernet. So far I have only seen the names of two guys who are definitely slated to show up after having been gone for a while. Making 8 spots left open, two of which will likely be filled by the losers of the main title matches.

(_Official release from WWE_)
*30-Man Royal Rumble Match*

Officially announced:
&#8226;John Cena
&#8226;Sheamus
&#8226;Randy Orton
&#8226;Dolph Ziggler (_has to choose between No. 1 or No. 2_)
&#8226;3MB (_Heath Slater, Jinder Mahal and Drew McIntyre_)
&#8226;United States Champion Antonio Cesaro
&#8226;Intercontinental Champion Wade Barrett
&#8226;The Miz
&#8226;Ryback
&#8226;The Prime Time Players (_Titus O&#8217;Neil & Darren Young_)
&#8226;Team Hell No (_Kane & Daniel Bryan_)
&#8226;The Great Khali
&#8226;Kofi Kingston
&#8226;The Rhodes Scholars (_Cody Rhodes & Damien Sandow_)
&#8226;NXT Tournament winner


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

The Rumble was pretty good tonite, was nice to see Jericho back for tonite


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

RiverWader said:


> The Rumble was pretty good tonite, was nice to see Jericho back for tonite


I really didn't expect to see Jericho there. It was a great surprise for him to come out at #2. Kind of wondering about Shelton Benjamin and Carlito. Word was they had been signed and were to appear in the Rumble match, but that did not happen.

I'm worried about Cena having won the Rumble. I really do *not* want to see "Once in a Lifetime" at Wrestlemania for the second year in a row. But that may be where they are heading. I would rather see him face the Undertaker and end The Streak, solidifying a heel turn. Odds are against that, though. Things are being too predictable right now.


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

Haven't watched it much since 2004 or so. THis thread makes me want to give it another shot.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

E_Lin said:


> I really didn't expect to see Jericho there. It was a great surprise for him to come out at #2. Kind of wondering about Shelton Benjamin and Carlito. Word was they had been signed and were to appear in the Rumble match, but that did not happen.
> 
> I'm worried about Cena having won the Rumble. I really do *not* want to see "Once in a Lifetime" at Wrestlemania for the second year in a row. But that may be where they are heading. I would rather see him face the Undertaker and end The Streak, solidifying a heel turn. Odds are against that, though. Things are being too predictable right now.


Well dont watch Wrestlemaina then, because its Rock vs Cena in the ME.

Also Cena will never be a Heel in WWE, He is their golden boy, Gets them so much good pub, and Vince looks at it as bad for Biz.


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

RiverWader said:


> Well dont watch Wrestlemaina then, because its Rock vs Cena in the ME.
> 
> Also Cena will never be a Heel in WWE, He is their golden boy, Gets them so much good pub, and Vince looks at it as bad for Biz.


These things I know.
This may be the first year in a long time that I do not order Wrestlemania.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

brock broke vince's pelvis


http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...letter&utm_medium=newsletter&utm_campaign=wwe


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

trailbreaker said:


> brock broke vince's pelvis
> 
> 
> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...letter&utm_medium=newsletter&utm_campaign=wwe


Kayfabe, for the record (storyline - not a real injury). Good sell by Vince.
I was hoping Brock would come back and interfere in the Punk/Rock match. Instead we got The Shield. Brock just signed a two year contract extension with WWE. Still with a limited number of appearances, though. It's bad enough to have 1 part timer until Wrestlemania, I hated the idea of 2.

I'm curious now to see where they go with Maddox.


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

RiverWader said:


> ...Cena will never be a Heel in WWE, He is their golden boy, Gets them so much good pub, and Vince looks at it as bad for Biz.


Yeah, I know. But a guy can always hope.
Might have to wait for Wrestlemania next year, when Cena is supposed to break the Undertaker's Streak. At least that is the word on the street.

I just think it makes more sense to have a younger guy do it in a "passing of the torch" moment, like we had with Andre and Hogan in the 80's. That is why I would like to see Punk break The Streak this year. Or maybe someone like Sheamus next year. Worst possible scenario would have Brock doing it, since he is just a part timer and it would really mean nothing.

It's just such a strange time in the business right now, with WWE going through a transitional period and not having any legitimate competition to push it better. Hopefully TNA can get their act together and rebuild the company to the point where we can have another "Monday Night Wars" kind of golden age. That would be really exciting.


----------



## spikeg79 (Jun 11, 2012)

E_Lin said:


> Yeah, I know. But a guy can always hope.
> Might have to wait for Wrestlemania next year, when Cena is supposed to break the Undertaker's Streak. At least that is the word on the street.
> 
> I just think it makes more sense to have a younger guy do it in a "passing of the torch" moment, like we had with Andre and Hogan in the 80's. That is why I would like to see Punk break The Streak this year. Or maybe someone like Sheamus next year. Worst possible scenario would have Brock doing it, since he is just a part timer and it would really mean nothing.


Cena break the Undertakers streak  that'd be just as bad as CM Skunk :S . Now Brock doing it would be awesome  or they could give Kane a big push and have him end the streak. Whoever does it I hope it will be more wrestling than beating each other with a chair as it takes no talent to swing a chair.


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

The best "sources" seem to indicate that guys like Undertaker and Austin, who have both been approached about working this year's Wrestlemania, are holding out for top tier "main event" type of money. I can't blame them in that. This year's show is going to be majorly hyped, with Rock and Lesnar already slated for big matches. They want their slice of what projects to be a very large pie.

As every day goes by, Austin is looking less and less likely. According to Steve, he is in the best health and shape he has been in years, so if the money isn't right, he has no need to risk himself any further. He's happy enough where he is. Good for him, I say. No matter how much I would love to see him again.

Undertaker is getting more iffy, but WWE boxes themselves into a corner when HHH announced that we "haven't seen the last" of the Deadman. Now fans are expecting to see him. If Vince really wants him there he will have to pony up. One possible angle I have seen is to have HHH and Undertaker vs CM Punk and Lesnar, with Punk pinning HHH and bragging about ending The Streak. Which sets up a match for next year. Not sure what I think about that scenario. But Vince seems dead set on The Streak ending at next years Wrestlemania.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...letter&utm_medium=newsletter&utm_campaign=wwe


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I have avoided reading this thread until now. I wrestled in high school and was in the Ohio police olympics twice. I was not betten in the Olympics but only got second the second time due to I had to forfit the final match, I was in the hospital with a seperated sholder, but I won that match. I cannot watch that crap I would rather watch Spong Bob.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

leupy said:


> I have avoided reading this thread until now. I wrestled in high school and was in the Ohio police olympics twice. I was not betten in the Olympics but only got second the second time due to I had to forfit the final match, I was in the hospital with a seperated sholder, but I won that match. I cannot watch that crap I would rather watch Spong Bob.


No one forced You to click on the thread. If I see a thred that I dont like I just skip over it , I dont make crappy remarks


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

I just saw on TNA where Hogan re instated bully ray


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I have been to Glouster a few times and you guys down there seem to really enjoy a good fight. I have played, on the puter I will give my opinion on anything posted that I want so Kiss my ASH.


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

leupy said:


> I have been to Glouster a few times and you guys down there seem to really enjoy a good fight. I have played, on the puter I will give my opinion on anything posted that I want so Kiss my ASH.


You have every right to post whatever you want on whatever thread you want.

I personally do not hunt and have never hunted, so I tend to avoid the threads down in that part of the forum. I could go and do it if I wanted, and regale them with whatever nonsense I felt like throwing at them. But then again that might seem rather petty and pointless. I don't mind if I waste my own time. I try to draw the line at wasting other peoples time, though, for my own amusement.

Just an observation.


----------



## spikeg79 (Jun 11, 2012)

RiverWader said:


> > Originally Posted by leupy
> > I have avoided reading this thread until now. I wrestled in high school and was in the Ohio police olympics twice. I was not betten in the Olympics but only got second the second time due to I had to forfit the final match, I was in the hospital with a seperated sholder, but I won that match. I cannot watch that crap I would rather watch Spong Bob.
> 
> 
> No one forced You to click on the thread. If I see a thred that I dont like I just skip over it , I dont make crappy remarks





E_Lin said:


> > Originally Posted by leupy
> > I have been to Glouster a few times and you guys down there seem to really enjoy a good fight. I have played, on the puter I will give my opinion on anything posted that I want so Kiss my ASH.
> 
> 
> ...


:good: & if there was an applause smiley I would've added that 

and Leupy looks like you just violated the conduct rule 


> Conduct: No obscenities, personal attacks, character assassination, etc. will be tolerated. Bad-Mouthing, slander, or obscene words of other Internet websites will not be permitted. Any posts of this nature will be removed immediately. Posts with the sole intention of causing problems on the forums, will not be tolerated.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Benjamin lost his spot in the Rumble to NXT rookie Bo Dallas, WWE changed their plans at the last minute


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

When I was a little kid my dad told me that that stuff was fake. He pointed out the same old fake moves and falls. I quickly realized that he was right. I was about 7 years old. I had some ignorant cousins that worshiped Bobo Brazil, Flyin Fred Cury and others. When I broke the news to them that it was all fake, they started crying and ran to tell their dad, who was a lazy old welfare bum. He got out of bed and looked like he was going to tear my head off!LMAO! We were never invited back to their government housing project!LOL! Please don't mad at me folks, I really am glad it's there for those who enjoy it, and I love telling that story!


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Yes wrestling is scripted, but its came a LONG way since the days of those Wrestlers


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

RiverWader said:


> Yes wrestling is scripted, but its came a LONG way since the days of those Wrestlers


 Thank you sir. But fake is fake! I've heard it called a ******* soap opera! My dad and I used to go to a local Fritish's to eat breakfast on weekends. Old men would argue back and forth about who kicked who's a$$ on Bigtime wrestling. We would almost piss our pants laughing at them as they nearly got into fist fights! Great stuff!


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Agreed, fake is fake, but its still entertaining. When I was little My great granpa and I would watch it every week, and I watch it now because that still my connection to Him.

When ever someone asks Me who I in would win out of wrestler A or wrestler B, My response is Who ever Writes the scripts decides


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

*This rant is not directed at anyone in particular - Rather I would have you all understand exactly how I feel about this matter.
*
This is something that has always bothered me. I have to shake my head and pity the people who complain about wrestling being "fake". Excuse me? Is that the best you can do? Please come up with a "real" argument.

Every show that airs on television is scripted. Only a fool thinks otherwise. Have you ever watched Star Trek? Guess what... this may blow your mind, but they weren't really on a starship in space. How about Blue Bloods? Well, they aren't really cops. Shows like that are "fake". Even the national news is scripted. Don't think so? Their producers pick and choose which items get reported every day, and even though the news stories are legitimate, how they are presented to the public can be influenced by the political or social bias of whoever is producing or reporting the item. That in itself offends me more than any other "fake" scripted show.

So I choose to watch pro wrestling. What does that say about me? Well, it says that I enjoy watching a program that has new episodes every week, and is filmed in front of a live audience numbering in the tens of thousands while doing every "action" on just one take. One take to get it right. The actors do all their own stunts, and they will sometimes pay the price for that. These men and women put their bodies on line to tell a story and entertain us. And I find it insulting when someone puts me down or somehow think they are better than me because they don't see the point of watching "fake" wrestling.

Ever watch the first couple of "Rocky" movies? You know, they weren't really boxing, right? But when you watched the movie, didn't you feel excited watching Rocky and Apollo go at it? Didn't you root for Rocky the whole time, even though it was just a movie and the outcome was predetermined? If so, you have no justification for coming down on pro wrestling or its fanbase. We wrestling fans get the same enjoyment, but we do it every week. On our favorite TV show. Don't watch it if you don't like it. Please excuse us if we do.

Thank you.


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

Mods:

This thread was just fine until several members started in with the negative comments that get threads shut down.

Please consider warning the parties involved so this converastion may continue for those that wish to partake without being hassled.

- It's only proper according to the terms that are referred to often on this site.

Many Thanks in Advance.....................


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

This is a great story for anyone familiar with it.

For any who don't know, there was a 77 yr old man in Syracuse who was shot in the face during a robbery attempt at his liquor store. While being interviewed by local news, he told them it was the 2nd worst thing to happen to him that week. The worst thing, according to him, was that the Rock had beaten CM Punk for the WWE title at the Royal Rumble. The link below is from a radio show that the man was being inteviewed on, when the hosts surprised him with CM Punk on the phone to talk to him. This is pretty cool, whether or not you are a fan of WWE:


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

Thoughts on Raw?

Good to see Bruno Sammartino finally getting into the Hall of Fame. It's a great class this year, even with no obvious headliner.

Sad that the WWE champ couldn't make the show. But that's what they get for giving the strap to a part timer. CM Punk is the best in the world, and should still have the belt. But that is just the mark in me talking...

I was intrigued by Brad Maddox at the end of the show. Now I am more curious than ever to see where they are going with him. Sympathetic babyface or incorrigable heel? If I had money to put on it I would bet he is going to be revealed as leader of The Shield eventually. That was a heel type promo he was cutting. Yes it was...


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

E_Lin said:


> Thoughts on Raw?
> 
> Good to see Bruno Sammartino finally getting into the Hall of Fame. It's a great class this year, even with no obvious headliner.
> 
> ...


Agreed about Bruno, next needs to be the Nacho Man


I think it helps Punk to not have the belt right now, It makes His No Respect story line that much better And the Rock not being there is even better for the story line, Punk can say Rock gets special treatment Wrestles when He wants and get all the respect, While Punk busts His A## day in and day and day out and gets no respect from WWE or the fans


NO WAY Mattox is revealed to be the leader of the Shield, Im leaning toward Lesnar/Hayman. That could set up a HUGE story line down the road with Lesnar vs Punk. Hatman could be revea;ed to just been using Punk till Lesnar got back, And He screwed Punk out of the belt when He knew Lesnar was coming back

As for the rest of Raw it was ok , I cant get into the Big Show/Del Rio feud


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

RiverWader said:


> NO WAY Mattox is revealed to be the leader of the Shield, Im leaning toward Lesnar/Hayman. That could set up a HUGE story line down the road with Lesnar vs Punk. Hatman could be revea;ed to just been using Punk till Lesnar got back, And He screwed Punk out of the belt when He knew Lesnar was coming back


Think about what he said. That was not a face promo. That was the promo of a guy still trying to get himself over selfishly. It was too convenient. Yeah, The Shield roughed him up a little, but he can still get over as "taking one for the team". There is more to Maddox than what we are seeing. And deep down, I am still holding out hope that the mastermind pulling all the strings in the background is HHH. How awesome would that be if he and Steph were putting the old man away to take over the company and shape it into "their image"? WWE needs a swerve like that.



> As for the rest of Raw it was ok , I cant get into the Big Show/Del Rio feud


I think that is more symptomatic of the lack of "brand" extension, IMO. They are two Smackdown guys, and their feuds should be left on that show. If WWE is struggling this much to fill 3 hours, they should cut Raw back to 2. There are too many commercials now as it is, and with TNA not being a legitimate threat, there is no need for a 3 hour show.

I suspect that you, like me, would like to see more being done with less.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

trish is going to be in the HOF... punk was asking fans did they see him last week on raw on the titan tron along with the shield and paul heyman


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

I may be wrong I just dont buy the Mattox angle.
Ive also thought about HHH and Steph being behind the Shield or even JBL, Hes been vocal about wanting a bigger role in WWE


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

I watched brock beat the undertaker legitimally at no mercy 2002 hell in a cell today on netflix. Brock countered the tombstone into the f5 and won 1 2 3 with no interference. Brock could end the streak.


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

The problem I have with Brock ending the streak is that he is not a career guy. He will be around for another year or so, and part time at that. Beyond that, he will play no role in WWE. For him to end The Streak absolutely cheapens it. Undertaker has accomplished one of the biggest feats in all of sports and entertainment. Forget scripts and storylines. Winning a main event match, 20 years in a row, is a huge accomplishment. Just having him job to someone like Brock Lesnar for the sake of "legitimacy" belittles the Streak itself as well as all the fans who have invested the time to watch it happen.

No, for an end of The Streak to _mean_ anything, it has to be a "passing of the torch" type of moment, on par with when Andre the Giant allowed Hulk Hogan to beat him at Wrestlemania 2. The Streak means too much in wrestling to have a celebrity like Lesnar beat it. There will have to be a purpose to it. Whoever beats it will have the biggest push in pro wrestling history in the past 30 years. Which would be a complete waste to give that opportunity to Brock Lesnar or "Hollywood" Rock, when they won't even be around in a couple years time to benefit from it.

No, it has to be a rising star. Someone who will be able to profit from having ended The Streak for years to come. Rumors say that Vince wants Cena to do it at WM30, but Cena is already one of the biggest established stars in history. I don't buy that. If it is going to happen anytime soon, it must be CM Punk. I don't see anyone else capable of delivering a plausible match or scenario. It has to be this year or next. Taker just won't last any longer. His days are quite literally numbered. On one hand.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Ted dibiase was going to get a major push but it never developed. I hate cm punk. I quit watching the entire time he was champ. Talent is down, undertaker should just retire.


----------



## spikeg79 (Jun 11, 2012)

E_Lin said:


> The problem I have with Brock ending the streak is that he is not a career guy. He will be around for another year or so, and part time at that. Beyond that, he will play no role in WWE. For him to end The Streak absolutely cheapens it. Undertaker has accomplished one of the biggest feats in all of sports and entertainment. Forget scripts and storylines. Winning a main event match, 20 years in a row, is a huge accomplishment. Just having him job to someone like Brock Lesnar for the sake of "legitimacy" belittles the Streak itself as well as all the fans who have invested the time to watch it happen.
> 
> No, for an end of The Streak to _mean_ anything, it has to be a "passing of the torch" type of moment, on par with when Andre the Giant allowed Hulk Hogan to beat him at Wrestlemania 2. The Streak means too much in wrestling to have a celebrity like Lesnar beat it. There will have to be a purpose to it. Whoever beats it will have the biggest push in pro wrestling history in the past 30 years. Which would be a complete waste to give that opportunity to Brock Lesnar or "Hollywood" Rock, when they won't even be around in a couple years time to benefit from it.
> 
> No, it has to be a rising star. Someone who will be able to profit from having ended The Streak for years to come. Rumors say that Vince wants Cena to do it at WM30, but Cena is already one of the biggest established stars in history. I don't buy that. If it is going to happen anytime soon, it must be CM Punk. I don't see anyone else capable of delivering a plausible match or scenario. It has to be this year or next. Taker just won't last any longer. His days are quite literally numbered. On one hand.


How does it cheapen it if Brock ends "the Streak" and retires the Undertaker? Ric Flair had Shawn Michaels do his supposed last match. Shawn had Undertaker end his career. To end the Undertaker's streak and career it has to be somebody huge and not some whiny ragdoll like CM Skunk :S . If CM Skunk ends it that would be the worst thing to happen to WWE. WWE is bad enough as it is at the moment like Legend Killer said aside from the big names such as Undertaker, Cena, Triple HHH, Randy Orton, Rey Mysterio, Kane, Big Show etc... they have almost no up and comers worth watching.

I say maybe have Dibiase jr end the streak and the career as it would tie in with how they originally introduced the Undertaker.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Having Dibiase break the streak is Laughable at best. WWE hasnt built the "streak" up all this time to have it broken by a lower card talent who cant stay healthhy

Right now there isnt anyone worthy of ending the streak, So why end it at all? Just have Him retire undefeated at Wrestlemaina

Randy Orton was in line to break it but His 2 wellness violations ended that


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

Watched it since i was 5...Huge fan of ECW since it was a PA product...always loved the heel characters...

CM Punk is the best in-ring on mic talent the WWE Has...Best in the world at what he does...I cant disagree...Ziggler is a close second, but they've been keeping him in their back pocket for months and months...The only reason Jericho came back was they needed someone to help run the Royal Rumble and maybe setup another match at Mania with Ziggler...

Im agreeing with post below...there is no1 worthy of Taker's streak...It will never be broken...I dont beleive there is a guy in the locker room who would want to end it either...Too much respect and its just a show kids...Just being put in a match at WM with Taker is a victory in itself for most of these performers...

WWE always does things for business $$ talks...Why Punk dropped title to Rock only to have the Rock disappear with the title to talk about his next 4 movies and set up a PAY DAY at WM for Cena v Rock II for the strap...$1000 bucks Cena wins, Rock goes back to Hollywood and the next year is Punk chasing Cena, and Cena chasing Punk's 400+ days as champion...

Ziggler will Cash in on Del Rio or Big Show after a NO DQ match at Mania or Elimination chamber...


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Cm punk is one of the weakest champions of all time. You can't put him in a class with Hogan, Rock, austin, cena, taker, sting, edge, the list gies on and on. I feel he only got a push cause of no talent and he appears to not juice. Del rio is also weak, there is probably 20 guys at least that come to mind that the ordinary person would name before punk. 

Like I said I just started watching again, why is Orton not main event status now?


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

punk does a great thing for a fan

http://bleacherreport.com/tb/d9DaK?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=newsletter&utm_campaign=wwe


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Legend killer said:


> Like I said I just started watching again, why is Orton not main event status now?


2 wellness policy violations, next one Hes gone


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

If it was up to me we would never see the Undertaker in the ring again. Have him retire with The Streak intact. But it's not up to me, it's up to Vince and Mark. Vince wants the $$$ from a big match, and Mark, like anyone else, won't turn down a big payday. The one good thing right now is that Vince doesn't want to pay what Mark wants for Undertakers last match, so hopefully we will never see it.

Like I explained before, whoever beats The Streak will be set up for the next 10+ years in the business. Giving it to a guy like Brock who is only going to show up part time for the next year or so is a complete waste. Having Cena do it (as is rumored to be Vince's plan for next year) is a waste, since he will not be around and on top for that long. It needs to be someone who can benefit from it for the long haul. I agree there is no one who deserves it at this time. That is the WWE's fault for not working to develop their young talent fast enough. They are now pushing a lot of young guys, with more coming soon, but that type of character development will take too long to have someone ready to face the Undertaker at this Wrestlemania or the next. Unless Ryback can somehow develop some charisma by then... I don't see it though...


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

Although next year I would love to see Dean Ambrose break The Streak. He is going to be a huge star eventually, and will be a top heel for years to come. If you haven't seen him outside of the Shield, go to YouTube and check out his promo work in NXT. The guy is money on the mic. He kind of reminds me a little of Roddy Piper mixed with Steven Regal. With a touch of Randy Orton's "voices in the head" mentality.

Plus he is from Cincinnati, and I try to get behind the local guys. We currently don't have anyone else representing us on the big stage. Cleveland has two guys in the WWE. We got catching up to do.


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

For anyone who is not aware, or is the least bit curious, here is a link to WWE's wellness policy:

http://corporate.wwe.com/company/wellness/talent_wellness.jsp

Whether anyone likes to admit it or not, WWE does test their performers for illegal substances _including_ steroids. Yes, steroids. Shake your head all you want, doubters out there, but the days of roided up muscleheads are gone. Especially in the light of what happened with Chris Benoit, I am glad that is the case.


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

Out of all of those listed below only 2 made themselves and not the WWE Machine...Sting was never a wwe champion and has never been over a mid card freakshow...Hes decent, but 

Hogan, Rock, Cena, Rock are all WWE Machine made champions...They are all Vince McMahon's brain children and he pats himself on the back constantly pushing his products and his creations....You can add in HHH, Randy Savage, Batista, ect ect...

The best Champs are the ones who got themselves over with the crowd with nothing more than work ethic and love for the biz Ray Mysterio, CM Punk, Bret Hart, Mick Foley, Eddie Guerrero, Chris Beniot, Chris Jericho and STONE COLD STEVE AUSTIN...These guys worked outside the big time WWE and made their names...and rest assure the 1st shot Vince had to rip the title off them and toss it on one of his creations he did...

CM Punk is a self made indie phenom...He is one of the best heels EVER in wrestling....He is one of the best at getting the Baby Face OVER with the crowd...Hes not weak hes a student of wrestling and a true class act in the world of professional wrestling. And in a PG era with no chairshots, tables, blood, foul language, thats saying somthing...

He has had just great moment after great moment for the past few years Mysterio, Orton, Cena, Jericho, Miz, Ryback, Shield, and the part time Rock, Austin, Bret Hart, Nash, HHH, Ric Flair, Lesner all have come back and come back for one thing, they appreciate and want to push Punk in the biz cause hes the best they got and he and Cena make the $$ and sell the seats for WWE all year long...Its rumored that Taker is supposed to do WM vs Punk...That should tell you something....

Its not about the steroid freak show anymore...People enjoy the talent...Guys who are old just wana see 2 guys get in there and put together a sound technical match...I dunno if you caught Punk v Jericho Monday night, but that match was one of the best they have had on Raw in years...

Orton is paying the price for being problem out of the ring...You may have noticed he hasnt done more than trade off victories with Wade Barret in months...He hasnt cut a promo or put together a storylined rivalry in a long long time, and its because of his out of ring BS.



Legend killer said:


> Cm punk is one of the weakest champions of all time. You can't put him in a class with Hogan, Rock, austin, cena, taker, sting, edge, the list gies on and on. I feel he only got a push cause of no talent and he appears to not juice. Del rio is also weak, there is probably 20 guys at least that come to mind that the ordinary person would name before punk.
> 
> Like I said I just started watching again, why is Orton not main event status now?


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

The way the wwe is going now dolph ziggler or daniel bryan will be booked to beat the undertaker.


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

Legend killer said:


> The way the wwe is going now dolph ziggler or daniel bryan will be booked to beat the undertaker.


Now you're just being silly. 
There's no call for that kind of talk...


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

Saw that Jeff Hardy re-signed with TNA. No big surprise there. Might have provided a match for CM Punk at Wrestlemania this year. So far he has nothing in the works that looks like it will happen.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Jeff hardy is another guy that can't hold a candle to the best ever. The biggest names wwe has right now is cena, dibiase, and orton. Part timers the rock, lesner, hhh, and undertaker. Wwe lost out on chris masters he would have been the man.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

read on the bleacher report undertaker might return tonight


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Just turned on Raw. Is ryback a wannabe goldberg? The shield reminds me of the nexus. Sheamus is a better heel than a face. I hope the show gets better tonight.


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

Chris masters never took off guys ain't winning over crowds flexing...ryback is Goldberg lite...only Goldberg was a self made phenom ryback is an over roided McMahon creation...

Cena is the new hogan and has very little in ring ability but he shows up, the kids love em, and he's good for business...his first run at the title coming off his heel character at the end of the attitude era was him at his best...

He's in tna as a aces & 8s member...

You need the heels you're supposed to not like them it's part of the show...most of the best wrestlers with the best mic skills have assumed the heel character to help get the other guys over...

Jericho, edge, cm punk, & ric flair are among the most noteworthy heel characters ever in pro wrestling 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Its funny that something like wrestling gets so much flack for being obviously fake and scripted. While shows that could be interesting and easy to make "real" are also obviously scripted and fake. Like the pawn shop shows, auction shows ect, are all scripted. Heck 9/10 shows on TV are fake... 

So that isn't the reason I lost interest. I grew up watching it from the 80's to right around 2000. Its just one of those things you can only do so much with in my opinion. The attitude era to me was pro wrestling prime, its just to hard to be that original anymore and to have such good characters and storylines. If they ever managed to get back to that kind of originality I would tune in and watch it. 

Nowadays I watch MMA, have since around 2005.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Brodus clay/tensai vs primo/epico. In the day all four of those guys would have been jobbers on superstars and wrestling challenge.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Damian santos & alberto del rio are jobbers as well. How did del rio become a face?


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

i would love to see the NwO against the shield


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

The main reason wrestling used to be interesting is there was legitimate competition back in the day...wcw used to be a major threat to the wwf in the Monday night showdown...the guys had to work and do things to make sure they weren't losing viewers to the other options...

Ecw was a threat as an indie company...wwe and wcw paid a lot of their talent to come to their organizations to weaken their product then cheapened those guys out. Had ecw got a better national tv deal that didn't bankrupt the company they would have been a major player...when they fell, wcw fell soon after and the monopoly tshirt sale company with pg rated television started...


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

Legend killer said:


> Damian santos & alberto del rio are jobbers as well. How did del rio become a face?


Because the wwe needed a talent to showcase in Mexico...$$$$$

Ray Mysterio is part time and old now....Sin Cara has problems out of the ring..

It's all about the $$ 

It's just a show...these guys are ok...it's not the 90s but it is what it is...there's tons of talent elsewhere but McMahon wants his guys that are all NXT products in his show...he's too proud at this point...guys like the seth rollins and dean ambrose in the shield are former indie guys Tyler black and Jon moxley...who were amazing elsewhere, and are very underused just so Brodus clay can dance...


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

> Damian santos & alberto del rio are jobbers as well. How did del rio become a face?


Alberto Del Rio was a face in Mexico, so it is not such a stretch for him. His character was stagnant, so the change was necessary. That and with the health situations of Mysterio and Sin Cara, WWE needed a Latin face for the company.

Damien Sandow is one of the future stars of the wrestling. His mic skills are phenomenal at this stage of his career, and when I look at him I see a young, "Blue Blood", Hunter Hearst Helmsley type of performer. He has a lot of upside.



> It's all about the $$


That is all you need to know.
Of course that is true regarding anything on TV.



> He's in tna as a aces & 8s member...


Who? Has another no talent previously released hack been unmasked in a storyline that has no point, no payoff, and no ending?

WWE has no competition right now all thanks to TNA. Or I should say thanks to Hulk Hogan... If not for TNA jumping the shark in January 2010 we may well be in the middle of a serious TV feud right now. That's why all we get is PG programming for the kids. Why push the envelope if there is no reason to?


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

I agree with you that hogan is not good for business and he and his daughter are just sucking off the teet and taking what they can get and the rest of the company be dammned...

TNA However never was in the league of WWE and never had any hopes to be in the league of WWE...The talent is either on a rookie level or a washed up level...their mid card is great, but thats about all they all are is a mid card draw...Jeff Hardy is their big pull and really the only big name to run across them...The rest just never cut it...Sting is great in the Ring, but hes getting old enough that hes wrestling with a shirt over his gear, and hes never been more than a Mid-Card Draw or a good tag team partner for Lex Luger.

Bully Ray is their best heel character and they've made him a face for now...He will probably make the turn soon screwing over hogan and sting and whoopie...its not the hogan nWo turn...so really who cares...

I miss the grass roots campaign that ECW started where it was just about performances in ring and putting on a show with no DQ, run ins kinda fueled fueds without these guys ever opening their mouths...All of their titles held weight from the Dudleys holding the Tag Belts, RVD and the TV title and Taz & Shane Douglas with the Heavyweight strap...They all ment something all the titles had a storyline and people watched...

In WWE does anyone really care about anything beyond the WWE title?? The World Heavyweight Strap is the WCW belt and its an afterthought...Hell they opened wrestlemania last year with a World Heavyweight Title match...the divas even came on after!!!

Wade Barrett has lost countless matches to Orton and even Bo Dallas while still holding on to the IC belt....

Antonio Cesaro has been squashed multiple times by Ryback while holding the US Title...stupid...why put Ryback over having him beat all your champs yet hold 0 titles....Goldberg chased the US Title and won and defended it multiple times, it prior to his win over Hogan for the Heavyweight title in WCW...

Bryan and Kane have lost a few times to Mysterio & Sin Cara and Rhodes and Sandow...While still holding the straps...its just poor planning builds no heat on the title chase...

Point being WWE is trying to take the wrestling out of professional wrestling...only problem is these guys cant talk or cut a decent promo to build any heat for a PPV match...Punk can, Rock can, and Cena can...thats why they are up on top cause they can put them out there get a reaction, and sell a pile of T-Shirts, and never risk hurting their top guys trying to put on a show...Thats the business now...

Once again Chris Jericho puts on the match of the night on Raw...Top level dude still, class act...Best Canadian wrestler since Bret Hart...No suprise Ziggler was in on the match as well...Great work.



E_Lin said:


> Alberto Del Rio was a face in Mexico, so it is not such a stretch for him. His character was stagnant, so the change was necessary. That and with the health situations of Mysterio and Sin Cara, WWE needed a Latin face for the company.
> 
> Damien Sandow is one of the future stars of the wrestling. His mic skills are phenomenal at this stage of his career, and when I look at him I see a young, "Blue Blood", Hunter Hearst Helmsley type of performer. He has a lot of upside.
> 
> ...


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Tna used to be good with kurt angle as the champ. Back when abyss, sting, christian cage's faction. The angle where rhino was posesed by the liqour, scott steiner, booker t etc.


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

CarpetBagger said:


> TNA However never was in the league of WWE and never had any hopes to be in the league of WWE...


While TNA has never been close to equal with the WWE, there was a time when they were starting to close the gap. That was back when they had the 6 sided ring and really pushed their younger talent. The show was fresh and interesting, very different from what WWE was offering. Then they started hiring older has beens, cast offs from WCW trying to relive their glory days. They started signing guys released from WWE, thinking this was the key to competing. Instead it was the road to their undoing. 

Had TNA spent more time building up what they had, then we could have had legitimate competition between the companies. But we will never know. Instead of continuing to be different, they tried to make themselves into WWE.2 And failed miserably. They should have never tried to go head to head on Monday nights. All that did was kill any progress they had built up to that point, because they were nowhere near ready to take on the WWE machine. Now TNA may never be.



> The talent is either on a rookie level or a washed up level...their mid card is great, but thats about all they all are is a mid card draw...


Robert Roode and Austin Aries are not mid card talent. They are top talent guys stuck on a mid card show. The only hope TNA has right now is to cut ties with anyone on the roster over 45 years old and go back to what they were doing in the first place. They do not have the resources to compete with WWE, so right now they should not even try. Maybe in a few years down the road they will be in a position to offer something again.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Jack swagger #1 contender? Him against del rio will probably be a dark match.


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

Legend killer said:


> Jack swagger #1 contender? Him against del rio will probably be a dark match.


Right now I am not sure if Swagger's new nationalistic gimmick is more about pushing him or Del Rio. But having Dutch doing the Zeb Coulter character can only help him, since with his lisp he is painful to listen to most of the time. But seeing WWE pulling out that gimmick is promising, because it shows a willingness to push the envelope and make people uncomfortable. They really haven't done that in a while. I loved it when the writers hold up a "mirror" and force people to look at themselves. Not everyone gets it.

Anybody else encouraged by the main event next week? Yeah, Cena will probably "overcome" the odds again, but a guy can always hope. What I would like to see is a Fatal Four Way at Wrestlemania with Rock vs Punk vs Cena vs Lesnar. I would get Brock thrown in the mix by having him interfere with the Cena/Punk match on next Raw. I generally don't like those types of matches, but that particular one would get me interested.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Anyone remember when wcw had the undertaker under contract? Diamond dallas & kevin nash aka vinnie vegas was a team. Tripple h was some canadian. Stunning steve austin. The list goes on and on.


----------



## spikeg79 (Jun 11, 2012)

Legend killer said:


> Anyone remember when wcw had the undertaker under contract? Diamond dallas & kevin nash aka vinnie vegas was a team. Tripple h was some canadian. Stunning steve austin. The list goes on and on.


I think they called him Mean Mark Callus back then, they also teamed him up with Dan Spivy(sp). I also remember him in Suburban Commando  . 

Kevin Nash I think did a Wizard gimmick in WCW too


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

i liked vinnie vegas


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

spikeg79 said:


> I think they called him Mean Mark Callus back then, they also teamed him up with Dan Spivy(s). I also remember him in Suburban Commando  .


They were called the Sky Scrapers, The had some good Feuds at the time with the Road Warriors, The Steiners and Doom (R.Simmons and B.Reed)


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Well there goes Swaggers Big push:

http://www.411mania.com/wrestling/n...r-Arrested-For-DUI-&-Marijuana-Possession.htm


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

I am glad. He was a bad ass when he first came in and now is a scrub.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

http://touch.dailymotion.com/video/x12o14_vinnie-vegas-vs-jobber_sport



Vinnie vegas's debut in wcw.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

i thought when i was watching roseanne where she mentioned big time wrestling i thought it wasn't real but it is.. here's where flair nash and the rest go http://www.big-time-wrestling.com/roster/


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

Yeah, Jack Swagger should be done at this point. I believe this could be his second strike under the wellness policy, if he tests positive for pot. That is a mandatory suspension. Not to mention the big push and WM main event he was getting in the world title match. Stupid, _stupid_, *stupid*. His career in WWE is basically over at this point. If he was a bigger star he might survive. But he was barely mid card, so the writing is pretty much on the wall.

I wonder what they are going to do with Zeb Coulter now. He was getting a lot of interest for the work he was doing. I personally would like to see him switch to being with Cesaro. That would be a great swerve to the fans, and still generate a lot of heat in the "real American" gimmick, which was bigger than Swagger to begin with anyway.

*But here, let me tell you what would really be awesome:*

Next Monday is Cena vs Punk for the #1 contender to the WWE title at Wrestlemania. One way or another, we end up seeing CM Punk beating John Cena. So that means Punk gets to face the Rock at WM and Cena is left on the outside with nothing. Or is he? With Swagger's latest "indiscretion", he is out of the title picture. So who will face Alberto Del Rio at WM? I'll tell you. Del Rio can now challenge Cena to a match at WM, saying that Cena disrespected him and the World Title by saying how going after that title would be no challenge at all.

Cena is humbled and may end up being forced to turn heel to put over Del Rio, which only serves to help both characters. That feud and match may in fact add to the credibility of the World Title, which has suffered recently. And even if Cena beats Del Rio, it puts him in a position to face CM Punk to unify the titles, which eliminates the need for two separate and unequal belts. Which are pointless when you have all the guys from two different shows on the same ones every week.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Del rio should just take on a jobber like he is but it will be jerricho. The match monday will have controversy and set up a tripple threat at mania.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

E_Lin said:


> Yeah, Jack Swagger should be done at this point. I believe this could be his second strike under the wellness policy, if he tests positive for pot. That is a mandatory suspension. Not to mention the big push and WM main event he was getting in the world title match. Stupid, _stupid_, *stupid*. His career in WWE is basically over at this point. If he was a bigger star he might survive. But he was barely mid card, so the writing is pretty much on the wall.
> 
> I wonder what they are going to do with Zeb Coulter now. He was getting a lot of interest for the work he was doing. I personally would like to see him switch to being with Cesaro. That would be a great swerve to the fans, and still generate a lot of heat in the "real American" gimmick, which was bigger than Swagger to begin with anyway.
> 
> ...



we all know super cena will win


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

trailbreaker said:


> we all know super cena will win


Yeah, I know.
But a guy can always hope, right?

Just still looking forward to after WM. Gotta make it until then. This may be the first year in a long time that I do not order WM. The card and outcomes this year are more predictable than I can ever remember.


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

*Greatest. Smiley. Ever.*










Found this on another forum devoted to pro wrestling.
The smileys they have there are epic. This may be the best one.


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

From what I've seen it appears that Smackdown will go ahead as taped and there will be no apparent changes to the Jack Swagger storyline. But it is interesting to note that WWE released three segments with Zeb Coulter immediately instead of pacing them out.

Word backstage had Vince and Hunter going into serious booking discussion regarding Swagger's future, and we may see the fallout of his actions on this coming Monday Night Raw.


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

I am a fan of cartoons which are just as realistic. Does that count?


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

So it looks like they are going ahead with Del Rio vs Swagger at WM29. And we are going to get "Twice in a Lifetime" after all, as well as Brock vs HHH part 2. WWE is also hinting at Undertaker showing up. Who would he face? Looks like CM Punk is the only one without a match, so...

I don't know. This year's WM isn't shaping up to be that great. I might not be ordering it this year after all. Probably just might go to BWW down the street and watch it there. Dinner for me, the wife and kid is cheaper than the PPV anyway.


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

On a side note. To me this years big event will be when Yosemite Sam and Elmer Fudd team up to take on Bugs Bunny and Daffy duck.


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

I would refer any trolls to go back and read posts #92 and #93.
Thank you.


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

Getting back on track, I am looking forward to next Raw. I'm starting to get a weird vibe. The hints about Undertaker are starting to get a little vague, so I'm beginning to suspect we are going to see him now. With Cena beating Punk on the last Raw, that leaves him without a match at this year's Wrestlemania.

I do want to see Punk vs Taker, but unfortunately I think that opportunity was wasted when Punk dropped the belt to Rock at the Royal Rumble. It only made sense to me if Punk could have gone into WM as the champ for over 500 days putting his title against The Streak. That would have solidified his going over the Undertaker and ending it. Now, it looks like Punk will be losing to Taker at WM and becoming another victim. Which is not fair to him, for having carried the company as champ for the past year.

So I have mixed feelings to say the least. Of course I want to see Taker. But I want to see CM Punk end The Streak. I think he is the only one worthy right now.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Punk ending the streak would be a travesty. Just let it be.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Well that sucks punk is facing taker. That is such a joke.


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

Legend killer said:


> Punk ending the streak would be a travesty. Just let it be.


I wish WWE would let it be. But they won't. So The Streak has to end or it loses its legitimacy. And now it's official. Punk vs Taker at WM29. The true travesty would be Punk losing to the Undertaker. We'll find out in a month.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

E_Lin said:


> I wish WWE would let it be. But they won't. So The Streak has to end or it loses its legitimacy. And now it's official. Punk vs Taker at WM29. The true travesty would be Punk losing to the Undertaker. We'll find out in a month.


I have no respect for a man with a pepsi logo tattooed to their arm.


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

Legend killer said:


> I have no respect for a man with a pepsi logo tattooed to their arm.


Punk got that one as a rib towards the other guys at a wrestling school he was training at. The story goes they were all getting beer logos tattooed on their arms; since he is "Straight Edge" in real life, he thought it would be funny to get a Pepsi tattoo. That and he drinks Pepsi. It also resembles the Ying/Yang symbol, but mostly he got it because he drinks Pepsi. It's not like he sponsors them or anything. I got more respect for the (_G.I. Joe nemesis_) Cobra tattoo on his right arm. He also has Snake Eyes and Storm Shadow lower on the arm. How can you not respect that?


----------



## spikeg79 (Jun 11, 2012)

Hope 'Taker kicks the crap out of that skinny little Skunk :S
Him losing to CM :S would be the worst Travesty. Bad enough they're doing another Cena vs Rock, once was enough. They really have run out of ideas.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

vince have mae young her own diva's belt http://www.wwe.com/videos/mr-mcmaho...y-present-wwecom-exclusive-march-4-2-26096291


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

trailbreaker said:


> vince have mae young her own diva's belt http://www.wwe.com/videos/mr-mcmaho...y-present-wwecom-exclusive-march-4-2-26096291


It's too bad that is such a hideous belt. I can't wait until they replace it as well. Mae Young deserves all respect. She was still taking hard bumps into her 80's. I tried to show my son a video of when Bubba Ray Dudley put her through a table off the stage, but I couldn't find it. I'm not ashamed to say I will shed a tear when she passes.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Taker has taken on shawn michaels and triple h twice each at the last four wrestlemanias. Now he is taken on punk. I am sorry but putting punk in the same league as hhh and michaels is ridiculous. I have no idea how this guy is a main eventer. I quit watching after he started main eventing.


----------



## spikeg79 (Jun 11, 2012)

Legend killer said:


> Taker has taken on shawn michaels and triple h twice each at the last four wrestlemanias. Now he is taken on punk. I am sorry but putting punk in the same league as hhh and michaels is ridiculous. I have no idea how this guy is a main eventer. I quit watching after he started main eventing.


:good: You got that right


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

You guys are messing with me now.
I'm not falling for it anymore.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

E_Lin said:


> You guys are messing with me now.
> I'm not falling for it anymore.


Seriously, I have hated punk since he came to ecw in 2007. I was at us bank arena when he beat john morrison for fhe ecw title. I thought that was a travesty then.

I would put him in marty jannety's league not shawn michales.


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

Legend killer said:


> I would put him in marty jannety's league not shawn michales.


Now I know for a fact you are not being serious.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

E_Lin said:


> It's too bad that is such a hideous belt. I can't wait until they replace it as well. Mae Young deserves all respect. She was still taking hard bumps into her 80's. I tried to show my son a video of when Bubba Ray Dudley put her through a table off the stage, but I couldn't find it. I'm not ashamed to say I will shed a tear when she passes.


she's 90 years young


----------



## spikeg79 (Jun 11, 2012)

Undertaker definitely has to win WM29 now. William Moody aka Paul Bearer passes away.  I could never stop laughing at his ringside antics  .


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Taker wrestles once a year. He still has a few years left to draw people. He has to win. He looks better now than he was in the early 2000's when he was fat. It will give time for dibiase or the miz to get back on track. They are the future, not punk.

At least this is not wcw, david arquette would end the streak.


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

Legend killer said:


> At least this is not wcw, david arquette would end the streak.


Still shaking my head at this one. I remember when Scott Steiner was doing a promo and ended up arguing with the "Chucky" doll from the latest Child'd Play movie being released. I felt embarrassed for him. That may have been the last time I watched WCW.

Yeah. I know CM Punk is going to lose this year. I could deal with Miz beating him next year. It would be fun to watch the IWC implode if that happened. I just hope we don't see the proposed plan of John Cena beating him next year.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Just tuned into tna for th first time in years. Aces of eights is pretty badd ***.


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

Legend killer said:


> Just tuned into tna for th first time in years. Aces of eights is pretty badd ***.


Seriously, dude, did you come and post on this thread just to screw with me? Just when I was starting to respect you. Complimenting Aces&8s and comparing CM Punk to Jannety is like saying an overrated hack like Joey Votto is a poor man's Todd Benzinger.

You're killing me, man.
You're really killing me...


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

I guess I should go easy on you since you haven't been watching TNA.
Aces & 8s was pretty cool at the start, but it has long since run its course. Anymore it has become a venue for debuting WWE castoffs and unproven upstarts. The gimmick should have ended or paid off months ago. They are dragging it out longer than it ever should have gone.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

The rock and cena has ran its course. Ryback is lame. The shield, I have been watching for a month and have no idea what their names are. The savior of the wrestlemania is brock lesner. On raw the other night you could have had orton challenging the undertaker but they had punk steal the win. Wwe is like wcw pre nwo days. Big stars but boring story lines.


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

Legend killer said:


> Wwe is like wcw pre nwo days. Big stars but boring story lines.


No argument there.

But keep an eye on the Shield. At least two of those guys are going to be big stars. Seth Rollins is like a high energy cross between Shawn Michaels and X-Pac. I see him being a face for most of his future. Dean Ambrose is from Cincinnati, and will be a major heel for years to come. He is like a cross between Roddy Piper and William Regal. The third guy, Roman Reigns is the son of Sika of The Wild Samoans. His brother, "Rosey" was in WWE for a while. And he is a cousin of the Rock. So he has the bloodline, only time will tell.

Hopefully things will start ramping up again after Wrestlemania. Right now they have to push all their big names and storylines, and everyone else is getting lost in the shuffle. One encouraging thing is that WWE recently fired the VP of creative, and are looking to hire a new one. With more possible turnover coming. So it looks like there will be changes coming in future booking and storylines. I just wish daddy's little girl, Stephanie, would put established guys from the business in charge of creative, instead of hiring Hollywood writers. One of the things that made WWE so interesting over a decade ago was you had guys like Dusty Rhodes and Tom Pritchard doing the writing, instead of Hollywood hacks.

If you get a chance, go to YouTube and check out Bray Wyatt in NXT. That is the best gimmick I have seen in years, and folks in the IWC are salivating waiting for him to make his WWE debut. Hopefully WWE doesn't tweak his character too much. Imagine if you will Brother Love mixed with Charles Manson with a dash of Deliverance for flavor. We'll probably see him not long after Wrestlemania.

We just have to hold out until then, and wait for Vince to make his money from the WM29 sales. HHH is taking more of the reins every week, and he wants to focus more on the wrestling aspect of the business. So there is hope for the future.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Justin credible is going to have a run in at wrestlemania!


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

Where did that come from?
Yeah, I drunk post sometimes too...


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

John cena ripped his ring attire off justin credible.


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

How can you not appreciate CM Punk? Look at what he has done the last couple of weeks on Raw. Classic villiany 101, as JR would put it (_and did_). In a short time he is putting together some great promo work for Wrestlemania, essentially selling the whole PPV by himself.

Best in the World?

You're darn right he is!


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

I didn't even watch last night. Punk would have fitted in with mikey shipwreck & spike dudley in the ecw days.


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

WOW!!, I am sitting at work and clicked on this thread out of boredom... Legend Killer, I am amazed at your participation. It is completly in contrast to your name...


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

jlami said:


> WOW!!, I am sitting at work and clicked on this thread out of boredom... Legend Killer, I am amazed at your participation. It is completly in contrast to your name...


Closet Orton fan.
I know he's just trolling me. It's hilarious.

Great back and forth.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

I have no idea why you lie punk so much. I cannot wait till tna comes on thursday, IMO its a better product right now. I have also been watching ecw on netflix to pass the time. Mike Awsome was awsome, to bad he died from roid rage.


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

Legend killer said:


> I have no idea why you lie punk so much. I cannot wait till tna comes on thursday, IMO its a better product right now. I have also been watching ecw on netflix to pass the time. Mike Awsome was awsome, to bad he died from roid rage.


----------



## spikeg79 (Jun 11, 2012)

Ex-WWE Superstar Saves Mon From Burning House :good:


----------



## wedebrook (Jul 29, 2009)

<-----------



Best in the World!!!


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

Looking forward to Smackdown tonight. Hope there is more promo between Jericho and Faaan-daaaaaaaaaaan-gooooooooooooooo. Rumor is they are setting up a match at Wrestlemania. They will steal the show.


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

Johnny Curtis is doing a great job with the "Fandango" gimmick. Really looking forward to the potential match at WM29.

Also looking forward to the Orton/Sheamus/Big Show vs The SHIELD match. Orton and Big Show are starting to act out of character, and Sheamus is worried about trusting the Big Show. I think he should be worried about Orton. I see an Orton heel turn coming out of this. Or we could get completely swerved and see Sheamus turn.

WM29 is starting to look buyable again.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Ric flair's son found dead.

http://yahoo.com/w/ygo-frontpage/lp...&view=today&.tsrc=samsungbm&.intl=US&.lang=en


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

Link didn't work for me, but yeah, I heard about that. Wonder when more details will come out. That is really sad. Initial reports said no foul play, but it's hard to imagine what else is involved in the death of someone so young.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

e lin try this 

http://www.charlotteobserver.com/2013/03/29/3948251/ric-flairs-son-found-dead-in-southpark.html


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

anybody watch shawn michaels' s fishing show?
http://beta.outdoorchannel.com/Shows/MRA.aspx


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

Legend killer said:


> anybody watch shawn michaels' s fishing show?


It's actually more of a hunting show, but yeah, I've checked it out. They were bow fishing in Florida once. The rest of the time they're shooting at animals. Good stuff. Fun episode with Steve Austin.


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

Wrestlemania 29 tonight!

I took the day off, and plan to watch.
Anybody have any predictions? Looking for anything in particular?

One thing I will say - if the Rock/Cena match goes on last - Cena will lose.
End result of that: The long awaited _Cena Heel Turn_.


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

Wrestlemania was weak this evening, kids liked it but I thought it was kind of lame.

A few guys missed their moves and when they do that it shows.....................

Sayin'


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

Yeah, my son liked it, but I was kind of "meh....."

It pretty much went according to script. I mean, as predictable as you can imagine. I really can't believe they ended it the way they did. It would have been nice for something unexpected to happen. Hopefully now that all those storylines are done, we can start to see some new stuff beginning tomorrow. At least the local boy did good.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Apparently "The `REAL` Housewives (although more than 1/2 are now divorced) of Beverly Hills" is also `scripted` ! Who would have thunk it?


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

taker 21-0


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

I guess dolp ziggler cashed in his money in the bank? I have only been keeping up with aces and eights and ROH.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

3MB went after the shield


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

The big guy on the shield looks like adam bomb.


----------



## Bossman302 (Mar 20, 2012)

Watch it every week! Waiting to see how this works with Ryback as a bad guy, I personally think he shouldn't be a good or a bad guy, just a dude who comes out, kicks butt, and takes names. TNA is picking up a bit, good to see Abyss back! One of my TNA favorites!


----------



## wedebrook (Jul 29, 2009)

Legend killer said:


> The big guy on the shield looks like adam bomb.




He's yet another member of The Rock's family to break into pro wrestling and goes by the name of Roman Reigns.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Lately the story lines have been non-existent. Outside of Cena, there arent really any WWE superstars who are transcendent who are out there week in and week out. HHH isnt regular enough. Kane used to be feared, but paired up with Bryan and now is a joke. Ryback doesnt have an identity. CM Punk is on leave. Maybe Randy Orton, but hes not a talker. Lesnar is never around. WWE=Stale right now.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

awesome money in the bank matches tonight!


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

Da nasty sausage maker...........


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

When Randy savage comes back from the dead I'll watch it again. Id like to watch him and the hulkster throw each other around.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

King Corbin is wanted by the police for throwing two guys off the WWE headquarters.


----------



## TODD64 (May 7, 2015)

When i use to visit the grandparents in fla when i was a kid, use to watch Georgia Championship wrestling anytime it was on. Ric Flair, Dusty Rhodes, Road Warriors. Brings back fond memories. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

My 10 year old daughter loves to watch matches on you tube. It's funny because I've never watched or cared at all about it. She watches both the men and women but seems partial to the women, especially the matches where there's lots of them all at once, or the ones where they're in a box and get released every few minutes.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Workingman said:


> My 10 year old daughter loves to watch matches on you tube. It's funny because I've never watched or cared at all about it. She watches both the men and women but seems partial to the women, especially the matches where there's lots of them all at once, or the ones where they're in a box and get released every few minutes.


Yea.. YouTube has old wresting shows Johnny Powers, BoBo Brazil, Bruno Samartino, Might Igor. Lord Layton etc.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Ok, this post is like 7 years old, that’s cool, but I won’t take the time to go through all the pages...
The Hulkster...24” pythons....my brootha!
George the Animal Steel, with his green tongue, and hair back
The Bushwackers
Randy Savage
Rick Flair
I went to school with a guy that some rumored was The Undertaker
....way back, a guy at work had a velvet Hulk Hogan picture, we stole it and held it for ransom...


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

The Man forfeited her title cause she's expecting.


----------

